# Alternative for Auto Finesse Citrus Power



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Is there any good alternative for Auto Finesse Citrus Power?


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Valet Pro do a good citrus pre wash


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Why would you want an alternative when citrus power is the best?


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Valet Pro citrus


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have look down a few posts you will see for yourself. Valet pro is just as good as Citrus power, period.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Bartl said:


> Why would you want an alternative when citrus power is the best?


At a guess, the silly cost.

------------------

A few threads down, there's a good comparison between af cp, vp cpw and demonshine stuff.

If I was after one, I'd be onto the valetpro citrus, or at least looking at angelwax's citrus thingy. Or their fast foam in spray form instead of foam, as demonstrated by Bears Wax Factory on their Instagram


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Angelwax cleanliness. End thread


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Drewie said:


> At a guess, the silly cost.
> 
> ------------------


Exactly and perhaps it looks impressive on your shelf.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

1st the cost and 2nd I can't have access to it easily in Greece, there is one distributor but he doesn't have stock of it :/
Thanks guys 



Bartl said:


> Why would you want an alternative when citrus power is the best?


Valet pro seems nice and it's cheap, Angelwax one seems nice and well priced too, I was thinking about making an order at bearswaxfactory so I might as well include Cleanliness if it doesn't strech the shipping too much


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


>


It will last ages :doublesho 
I can only dream for a bottle like that


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Bartl said:


> Why would you want an alternative when citrus power is the best?


If it is the rest must be like water. A terrible product


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

There are lots of concentrate products. CP buyers have more money than sense, the concentrates work just as well but cost more than 10x less per application.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have used AF and VP citrus pre washes and tbh there is no difference in performance they are both excellent at what they do. The only difference is you get 10 litres of VP compared to 1litre of AF for the same money. 
Gonz.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I use VP CPW and AF CP. Similar results, just the price and ready mixed difference.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

found a weak mix of G101 to work very well as a pre-wash, cheap as chips too


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you tried angel wax cleanliness through your snow foam lance yet, works great as a snow foam. 1:9 mix gives a really thick foam.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> found a weak mix of G101 to work very well as a pre-wash, cheap as chips too


How weak do you mix it?
Mike


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

100ml or so to about 900ml of water in a spray bottle, im not overly exact with ratios tbh


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

You should try a grey chemical resistant spray head on your citrus power will last at least four times longer. 

Joe


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Before



Angel wax cleanliness 1:9 mix

http://s1156.photobucket.com/user/s...2C-2372-0000019854DEFFC0_zps197f1a7e.mp4.html


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Joech92 said:


> You should try a grey chemical resistant spray head on your citrus power will last at least four times longer.
> 
> Joe


Wise words Joe and use it on a fine mist setting. Lasts much longer :thumb:

I use a elite megs style bottle for it.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Angelwax Cleanliness, ValetPRO Citrus Pre-Wash or CarPlan Rapid Dirt Shifter. The RDS is actually very good and only costs £2 per litre (when on offer).


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The DemonShine Rapid Dirt Shifter is really good and at £4 per bottle from Morrisons supermarkets makes it cheap and easily accessible (providing you live near a Morrisons) Think Asda also do it but £6 there.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Surfex Hd blows em outta the water


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

so what is the af version before its rebranded?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> so what is the af version before its rebranded?


As far as we all know, it's hearsay from people that "know"

Best thing to do it just give stuff a try, and see how you get on with it. Most detailing products are subjective to the individual anyway


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll throw in Poorboys Bug Squash


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I use and have it for swap Autobrite's citrus wash


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

I have both AF Citrus Power, VP Citrus Pre Wash and VP Advanced Snow Foam in the shelf. Performance wise, I think the AF CP is hard to beat but comes at a rather expensive price. Among VP's products, I rate the ANSF diluted 1:20 in spray bottle over the CPW when diluted 1:10, and also consider it a very good alternative to AF CP.

A personal preference however, and especially at this salty time of the year, is Surfex HD in approx dilution 1:25 as a pre wash.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I hadnt herd that the AW product was the same. What is it about AF that their suppliers keep turning round and outing them in public!? Doesn't seem to happen with any other brand.


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

Where can you buy AW Cleanliness? I looked on the site but could not see it anywhere. Is it trade only in bulk size?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I too am coming to the end of my 5L of AF Citrus and looking at alternatives

I was going to go for VP Citrus PRe Wash given the reviews, but looking into it some more there are better reviews for VP Advance Neutral snow foam used in a pressure sprayer.

Better dillutions too so goes further so thats what im going for (ANSF 1:20 - 1:30 as oppose to Citrus 1:10)

Granted the ANSF is more expensive, but people seem to think it cleans better having used both VP products


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

devitt said:


> Where can you buy AW Cleanliness? I looked on the site but could not see it anywhere. Is it trade only in bulk size?


Phone them. Should be able to get it.

:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

School boy error, AW is a product that's not designed to be diluted otherwise it effects the performance of the product

AW cleanliness is my one to go for, perfect for these wintery months.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've used quite a lot of pre-wash products now including all the VP options (pH Neutral Snow Foam, Citrus Pre-Wash & Advanced Neutral) and.

Personally, the best is without doubt Citrus Power in terms of its bug dissolving ability. The VP products are excellent, but don't quite have the cutting power of the Citrus Power solution.

That said, I use both CP and ANSF on a regular basis (been buying both in 5L for 12 months or so).

DefWax are about to release a pre wash which I have tested for them, and I have to say it's even more impressive than the AF and VP offerings. Not sure on pricing yet but its incredibly effective as seen here:






There is always a trade of between cleaning power and LSP degradation. If a product is totally LSP safe then we should be prepared to accept that it will never be the best touch-less cleaner in the world. Personally, especially in the winter months, I'd be happy to get 8 weeks from a wax to allow for a little stronger solution during the pre-wash stage given the state of the roads this time of year!

Of all the products, I would recommend VP ANSF in winter for it's versatility as a safe wheel cleaner, foam, pre-wash, weak APC, loads of things. However, I find AF CP invaluble in the summer for bug softening.

JB


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

devitt said:


> Where can you buy AW Cleanliness? I looked on the site but could not see it anywhere. Is it trade only in bulk size?


You won't be disappointed.

It's awesome and priced well better than af's version


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> I've used quite a lot of pre-wash products now including all the VP options (pH Neutral Snow Foam, Citrus Pre-Wash & Advanced Neutral) and.
> 
> Personally, the best is without doubt Citrus Power in terms of its bug dissolving ability. The VP products are excellent, but don't quite have the cutting power of the Citrus Power solution.
> 
> ...


Great recommendations as always Jon

Im going to get 1L of ANSF next to try as pre wash in a pressure sprayer and see how i get on, given that i snow and pre wash in the winter


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> I too am coming to the end of my 5L of AF Citrus and looking at alternatives
> 
> I was going to go for VP Citrus PRe Wash given the reviews, but looking into it some more there are better reviews for VP Advance Neutral snow foam used in a pressure sprayer.
> 
> ...


I use Advanced Neutral Snow Foam In a pump sprayer at even higher dilution ratios than Citrus. Very effective. Very Economical.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> I have used AF and VP citrus pre washes and tbh there is no difference in performance they are both excellent at what they do. The only difference is you get 10 litres of VP compared to 1litre of AF for the same money.
> Gonz.


exactly what i was going to say :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Ross said:


> Surfex Hd blows em outta the water


Had Surfex for ages, using just for panel gaps and petrol cap etc, never thought to use as a pre wash. Did today and it was absolutely fantastic.

Nice one Ross


----------

